# Here comes Horton!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Kind of old news but Fox is releasing a feature length computer animated version of "Horton Hears a Who" with Jim Carrey doing the voice of Horton.

http://www.movieweb.com/news/20/14620.php

Looks like fun to me. I might see it.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Whew! I thought another hurricane was on the way here. What a relief.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

This is my daughter's all time favorite book. She collects elephants because of Horton. She does her own drawings of Horton. What will be extremely difficult for her is that a year from now she will be entering the Peace Corp, and there is a good chance she will be in Jordan in March of 2008.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Hurricane Horton? :lol:


----------

